

Paul Graham's Hackers and Painters is $9.49 on O'Reilly's deal of the day. - nickcharlton
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781449389550/

======
nickcharlton
...with code: "DDHPT"[1].

[1]: <https://twitter.com/#!/oreillymedia/status/21836062456283136>

~~~
jaekwon
FYI this appears to be for the ebook edition.

~~~
nickcharlton
Indeed. They do something similar everday weekday.

------
draz
can anyone speak of the value of getting a 6-7 year old technology-related
book (aside from reminiscing about this and that)? Are readers of HN really
the audience for this book (people who, at least in theory, are do-ers, go
getters, etc)? I'm asking not to be the villan of this post, but simply
because I haven't read the book and am wondering whether it's worth the read.
So, input is appreciated!

~~~
yesno
The content of the book came from his essays (posted on his website).

Whether it is worth or not, it depends on how you define worth.

I used to buy the hype cycle out of recommended books by "the internet"
(reddit, HN, blogs, etc), for example: the tipping point, wisdom of the crowd,
paradox of less, this book, get things done, etc.

But then I figured out that I want to (and should) do my own thing, not to
follow someone else's lead.

I sold mine last month and am now trying to get rid the other books as well.

Keep in mind that while it is 6 years old, most of the content are "concepts"
of various topics from startups, competition, hackers/recruiting, etc.

~~~
Uchikoma
I also (same book lineup as you and 4 hour week, Godin stuff, those other bad
books from Gladwell, yes all of them, I still like Black Swan) came to the
conclusion those hype cycle blogosphere books are not for me and only
distract.

~~~
yesno
They do indeed. Funny though, I was cleaning up my bookshelves 2 days ago and
I stumbled upon old books "Software Engineering in UNIX/C Environment"
(1991)[Honest: I copied the book from my university library before I graduated
a few years ago] and "The Greatest Secret in the World" (1997).

I browsed found interesting information. For example: SE in UNIX/C Env book
mentioned Unit, System, Integration, and Acceptance Testing. Just like those
Agilist/Scrum books are doing these days.

Og Mandino book is sort of self-help book that seems a combination of a few
recent self-help books.

They're both thin and easy to read. I suppose I would believe reviews about
old books than newer books from now on.

------
barnaby
It's a good book. Your library probably has it for free (SF library does, and
the waiting list for it generally isn't too bad).

------
coreyrecvlohe
Excellent text, eloquent argument that takes to task the modern notion of
entrepreneurship and what it means for today's innovators.

I really enjoyed reading the parts that called on developers to challenge old
players in new markets; inspiring stuff.

------
thedjpetersen
Just finished this book a few weeks ago. It was very interesting, especially
the chapter on wealth, where he introduces that wealth does not equal money,
but rather wealth equals something that people want.

------
CrazedGeek
Alternatively, if you want to buy it from Amazon for whatever reason, it's
$9.99: <http://amzn.com/B0026OR2NQ>

~~~
gnubardt
That's for the kindle version, but the paperback edition is $11 [1].

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-
Computer/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-
Computer/dp/1449389554/ref=tmm_pap_title_0)

~~~
defroost
So you save a whole dollar and 51 cents. Big deal. I'd just as soon order it
from Amazon, who in general has much better prices than direct from O'Reilly.

~~~
araneae
I would rather order it from anyone but Amazon, who has been started removing
"offensive" books from the Kindle store left and right.

~~~
grinich
Citation?

~~~
araneae
Two blog posts from affected authors:

This first one was on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007395>

Another: <http://jamthecat.blogspot.com/2010/12/boycott-amazoncom.html>

~~~
puredemo
Interesting links, thanks.

------
visakhcr
I found the entire book in scribd.

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/47180/Paul-Graham-Hackers-And-
Pain...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/47180/Paul-Graham-Hackers-And-Painters)

------
foljs
It's worth every discount!

